
Should I upgrade to the new MacBook Air? - atlasunshrugged
I&#x27;ve been using my 2014 Air and have never had a better laptop. I&#x27;ve been skeptical about upgrading given price, keyboard issues, and because my air has just kept chugging along. Should I get the new Air or should I be looking at a different laptop altogether (I&#x27;m mainly doing basic stuff - emails, browsing, excel, streaming)
======
smt88
Is anything wrong with your Air? Is it slow or anything?

> _emails, browsing, excel, streaming_

These are all tasks that can be done exclusively in a browser, so I assume
you'd consider machines running MacOS, Windows, or ChromeOS.

I think for you, size, keyboard, and form factor will be the most important
issues. You definitely do not need the latest specs.

I can personally vouch for the quality of the XPS 13 2-in-1, but that's
definitely overkill for what you do with a laptop. The 2-in-1 form factor is
cool though.

My personal recommendation is to get refurbished machine that was introduced
1-3 years ago. I have only ever purchased refurbished/open-box (which is not
the same as used!) and have had great luck. Dell's refurbished outlet has
phenomenal prices. I think Apple's is the same.

~~~
atlasunshrugged
Yeah, it's constantly running slowly and I have to restart it often and it's
crashed in critical moments which is unacceptable given I use it for work

Great advice on the refurb, thank you!

~~~
smt88
I used MacOS, Fedora, and Win7-Win10 side by side for years (Mac for iOS dev,
Fedora for server dev, Win for Office).

By far the buggiest and most frustrating was MacOS. Apple's software QC is
atrocious.

Win7+ has been "it just works" for me. No crashes, no Googling of cryptic
errors, no kernel panics. I now use Win10 exclusively.

YMMV but Win10 is a great OS if you don't want to think about your OS anymore.
You can download Mac-like dock software if you prefer that style over
Windows'.

------
rayhendricks
Yes the Air is fine for that, other brands may or may not hold up as well. It
has a much higher resolution display though so it needs more integrated glue
of course.

